# Hand tools bag, case or pouch



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Hello Folks... 

I had my knife to hit some stuff which made me get new one many times and was wondering... What do you do to protect your knives, and what kind of bag ( pail, milk box) do you use to carry them. 

Have a great weekend.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

We use these heavy duty canvas husky bags I got from Home Depot. Have had them for at least 2 years now. Thats what all our taping tools go into. Me and my partner each have one for each of our own tools.
As of lately though, I've been thinking more and more about getting a Systainer from Festool with some foam padding and making inserts for my trowel and my knives. :yes:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I've been thinking more and more about getting a Systainer from Festool :yes:


STOP thinking they are the best boxes :thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I just throw them behind the seat..or In the front seat..or on the dash ..or under the seat!!


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

I have a husky bag, but i was thinking of something like has sheaths or more protecting...


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh my, Moore .. 

You will never give anyone a ride ! Isnt the back of the truck enough?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> Oh my, Moore ..
> 
> You will never give anyone a ride ! Isnt the back of the truck enough?


 It was full!!


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

I use this type of bag about 10 years old got it from the person who taught me when I was 15. He gave it to me when he retired does anyone know where I can get a new one or would it ve vetter to build a plywood case. I see a few people with those around


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

moore said:


> It was full!!


It was " unorganized" which made it full hhhhhhh


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Corey The Taper said:


> I use this type of bag about 10 years old got it from the person who taught me when I was 15. He gave it to me when he retired does anyone know where I can get a new one or would it ve vetter to build a plywood case. I see a few people with those around
> 
> View attachment 9953


http://www.zorotools.com/g/00055444/k-G1055914?&gcsct=0ChMI6PyL-6envQIVR0LmCh1cbQAAEAE

I have been thinking about getting one of these..


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

moore said:


> http://www.zorotools.com/g/00055444/k-G1055914?&gcsct=0ChMI6PyL-6envQIVR0LmCh1cbQAAEAE
> 
> I have been thinking about getting one of these..


Thank you moore. I love mine kind of wish it was just a little bigger the one in the link looks smaller then mine though and I have a tough time fitting all my tools as it is


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> http://www.zorotools.com/g/00055444/k-G1055914?&gcsct=0ChMI6PyL-6envQIVR0LmCh1cbQAAEAE
> 
> I have been thinking about getting one of these..


That's sort of like what mine is, but mine's a little more rugged.
I'll take a picture at work tomorrow. I tried to find them on the husky site but couldn't...maybe they discontinued them.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

I have a Husky bag, but it's time to upgrade. You can never find what you need in my bag, because it is the drywall version of a black hole!:yes: I'm leaning towards a plastic Stanley box with wheels.http://www.menards.com/main/tools-h...with-removable-organizer/p-1940825-c-9188.htm


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

Mudslinger said:


> I have a Husky bag, but it's time to upgrade. You can never find what you need in my bag, because it is the drywall version of a black hole!:yes: I'm leaning towards a plastic Stanley box with wheels.http://www.menards.com/main/tools-hardware/tool-storage/tool-chests-boxes/pro-mobile-tool-chest-with-removable-organizer/p-1940825-c-9188.htm


Thats actually a good idea thanks mudslinger maybe make like shelf type thing deff enough room for all my tools and a cordless for screws


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

And btw love yours and pts vids on youtube its because of you guys and this site that made me want to get into automatic tools been lurking this site for over a year contemplating getting a set


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Corey The Taper said:


> And btw love yours and pts vids on youtube its because of you guys and this site that made me want to get into automatic tools been lurking this site for over a year contemplating getting a set


I think your thinking of my Canadian alter ego Mudslingr(- the E), but I'll take the compliment in his place.:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe dirt (Feb 23, 2014)

Systainer, need anouther


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> I have a Husky bag, but it's time to upgrade. You can never find what you need in my bag, because it is the drywall version of a black hole!:yes: I'm leaning towards a plastic Stanley box with wheels.http://www.menards.com/main/tools-h...with-removable-organizer/p-1940825-c-9188.htm


I have the 'task force' version of that ... I like It.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

moore said:


> I have the 'task force' version of that ... I like It.


That's what I needed to hear, just placed my order.:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> Hello Folks...
> 
> I had my knife to hit some stuff which made me get new one many times and was wondering... What do you do to protect your knives, and what kind of bag ( pail, milk box) do you use to carry them.
> 
> Have a great weekend.


I used to use a milk box, with lattice type sides. At about a 1/4 of its width the one way, I ran a piece of wire across near the bottom and then back again, after stringing it around a piece of the lattice on each side, which left a bit of a gap between the wires. I then did the same higher up. Then I cut a piece of cardboard to fit and slid it down in between the wires. My larger knives went into the one/narrower side, with blades down to protect their edges.

Now I used an oversized pail, in which Everything gets thrown.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Make one of these, Just cut sections of plywood etc, Make a stack, Drill each corner, Get 4 long bolts and washers then thread a board, 4 washers, board, washers, board, washers etc, The add the nuts and tighten, Presto, A knife block, Put that in your bag or systaner or make what I have had for the last 16 years below, I have never had a bent or damaged knife.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Now this is something i like to do , Thanks a lot.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

so many options on the market :yes: http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/tool-boxes-and-storage/modular-tool-organizers.aspx


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> That's what I needed to hear, just placed my order.:thumbsup:


I'm thinking about getting another one for my hanging/gib gear.
What I like Is no matter how full I can easily lift It in and out of the truck..:yes:


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

cazna said:


> Make one of these, Just cut sections of plywood etc, Make a stack, Drill each corner, Get 4 long bolts and washers then thread a board, 4 washers, board, washers, board, washers etc, The add the nuts and tighten, Presto, A knife block, Put that in your bag or systaner or make what I have had for the last 16 years below, I have never had a bent or damaged knife.


Thanks for the inspiration Caz. I got sick of rummaging around the bottom of tool bags. Now I know if something is missing when I pack up.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

I use a min job box. on big ass wheels for going over chords. I don't waste my time carrying my tools in and out. just chain it it to the post.

my setup would make you guys cry


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

D A Drywall said:


> Thanks for the inspiration Caz. I got sick of rummaging around the bottom of tool bags. Now I know if something is missing when I pack up.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9979


 
Nice one D A, Looks like a good design, It will outlast you :thumbsup:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Bump, and a couple pics of my box.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Wow. That's a fine looking box you got there MLD. Very impressive.


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

Mine isn't as creative but it works. I wanna get some of the Bosch type storage containers.


----------

